# Navan 3 piece spoiler



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

im stuck between 3 spoilers and i cant decide. im lookin at gettin either the Nismo wing, Spec K wing, or the Navan wing...i was wondering if anyone knows where i can get a Navan wing or atleast a copy?


----------



## ta02 (Sep 14, 2004)

ladiesman8527 said:


> im stuck between 3 spoilers and i cant decide. im lookin at gettin either the Nismo wing, Spec K wing, or the Navan wing...i was wondering if anyone knows where i can get a Navan wing or atleast a copy?


ebay.


----------

